
Proposal to Encode Tengwar in Plane 1 of ISO/IEC 10646-2 (Unicode) - kick
http://std.dkuug.dk/JTC1/SC2/WG2/docs/n1641/n1641.htm
======
kick
You should tell the Unicode Consortium you would like to see Tengwar
(Tolkien's Elvish script) added using this form:

[https://www.unicode.org/reporting.html](https://www.unicode.org/reporting.html)

